# How To Shoot Water Droplets



## quangdog (Apr 17, 2013)

So last night I finally got around to shooting some water droplets, and I was so happy with the results, I wrote up a description of how easy it was on my blog.  You can check it out here: 

How to photograph splashing water droplets. | Ascerbic Resonance

Here's a shot from the shoot:


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Apr 17, 2013)

You'll have to forgive me for not falling for your click farming. 

If you want to add to the community, why not post something of your experience here? 

FWIW...If you were an established, regular contributor, I'd probably have no problem visiting your site.


----------



## quangdog (Apr 17, 2013)

Click farming?  I honestly was trying to share what I learned and how I did what I did. I wrote it up on my blog as I have dozens of photography articles, none of which make me money...why should I have to re-write it all here?  

See what I did or don't. It's obviously your choice. But if you do, you'll see it's an honest write up with no ads and no attempt to do anything but share knowledge. 

Have a great day!


----------



## nick8 (Apr 26, 2013)

wow thats great!!!!


----------



## weepete (Apr 26, 2013)

Nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## quangdog (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks!  Glad you like it!


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 26, 2013)

Nicely done pix and very creative looking at your blog.Thanks for sharing


----------



## Bradverts (May 15, 2013)

Excellent, thanks. Really makes it look simple!


----------



## spykep88 (May 15, 2013)

Great post great starting point for beginners. 

A/PArsons


----------



## Nahin (May 23, 2013)

That's a great stunning shot of yours.  Looks like really water still dropping now,  as well realistic.


----------



## gmazz (May 23, 2013)

Wow, thanks for sharing. It's good to know that it can be done without a wireless trigger.


----------



## Onerider (May 23, 2013)

Nice effort. Try turning the room lights off. Use only enough light from a more distant source to see the drops. Then you can slow your shutter back down and use a lower power on your flash. The flash then effectively becomes the shutter. In fact you can even go to bulb setting and reduce more shake if the ambient light is low enough. The flash, at lower power levels, is much faster than any shutter setting you can get. you will have to play with the flash  setup because of the lower light levels. Two flashes would be a big help.


----------



## quangdog (May 23, 2013)

Onerider said:


> Nice effort. Try turning the room lights off. Use only enough light from a more distant source to see the drops. Then you can slow your shutter back down and use a lower power on your flash. The flash then effectively becomes the shutter. In fact you can even go to bulb setting and reduce more shake if the ambient light is low enough. The flash, at lower power levels, is much faster than any shutter setting you can get. you will have to play with the flash  setup because of the lower light levels. Two flashes would be a big help.



This is an interesting idea.  While I don't think the ambient light had any measurable effect on this series of shots (the ambient light was nowhere near bright enough to affect the shot at the high shutter speeds I was using) I do want to try this again with a much slower shutter speed and manually triggered flashes on a very low power setting.  I'll try to shake out some time to do this in the next few weeks.  Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## GWStudioLA (May 26, 2013)

Great work man!


----------



## MiFleur (Jun 5, 2013)

I really like it too!


----------



## shicanebuzz (Jun 6, 2013)

Nicely taken pic, it would be great to have some more ideas from your side.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 6, 2013)

spam reported


----------



## teribithia (Jul 4, 2013)

So So magic photo how do you do that?


----------



## kathyt (Jul 4, 2013)

quangdog said:


> Click farming?  I honestly was trying to share what I learned and how I did what I did. I wrote it up on my blog as I have dozens of photography articles, none of which make me money...why should I have to re-write it all here?
> 
> See what I did or don't. It's obviously your choice. But if you do, you'll see it's an honest write up with no ads and no attempt to do anything but share knowledge.
> 
> Have a great day!


Thanks for sharing. Great shot.


----------



## onionchin (Oct 2, 2013)

Very cool! Good job quangdog


----------



## Karburn (Oct 8, 2013)

Good one.   I'm going to try this.


----------

